# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Discus biotope pic



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Moved from the old board...

I'd really like to have a tank like this some day!


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Moved from the old board...

I'd really like to have a tank like this some day!


----------



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

Me too









www.naturaquarium.at
view some of our pictures


----------



## Dojo (Feb 2, 2003)

That's amazing. Very very nice bitope. I'd imagine replacing the leaves in that sucker would be a PITA. But I'm probably wrong.









Heres the other half of the tank (I think):









~D

----------------------------
~Life is but a moment with the fish~


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

very very nice! I'm going to have to duplicate.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

What kind of floater do y'all think that is up there? Eichornia or Ceratopteris?

Proverbs 3:7-8


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

I was thinking Water Hyacinth but maybe Water Lettuce!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2003)

Here is the entire tank shot


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

the roots look like water lettuce's

very nice


----------



## imported_jeff cannons (Aug 1, 2003)

Awesome !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I would say that the floating plant is water lettuce as well


----------

